# 2014-2015. What's in your stack?.....



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi all, I started filling up my ready to burn wood area in front of my garage door and as I sit back and enjoy a cold beer, I begin to realize that I have a great selection of wood this year. I was looking at Maple, Cherry, Red Oak (that is 1 1/2 years old, ready due to the fact I cut it smaller, single stacked it and left it in the sun and wind) Beech and Black locust......I have some Honey Locust but I haven't tested it yet due to the poor results I got last time.......

Last year I had over a cord in the same spot and ending up dipping into more stash due to the long cold winter......

So, what do you all have to burn and how much are you planning for the upcoming year?..........


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Aug 18, 2014)

I have around 4 cords for this winter. A lot of aspen, maple and red oak. Also a pretty good bit of Black Locust and White Oak.


----------



## Z33 (Aug 18, 2014)

Looking at a hodgepodge down this way. Mostly oak and hickory with a touch or cherry and some chestnut thrown in for good measure. Could be a few sticks of last year's maple moved over from the stacks.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2014)

Three cord as usual. Oak for the shoulder season. Then some Oak for the middle. And then some Oak for the other shoulder season. Actually have some Beech in the stack for next year due to a neighbor whacking one next to his yard this year. I loves me some Beech firewood.

Getting old and feeble so staying three ahead ain't happening these days.


----------



## Mag Craft (Aug 18, 2014)

Not a lot of hard woods around here so I take everything. Lodge pole pine, blue spruce, cotton wood, Russian olive, quaking aspen, Siberian elm.   Also a big stack of dried wood from the center of some large cable reels.
All in all about 8 cords right now.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 18, 2014)

Pennsyltucky Chris said:


> I have around 4 cords for this winter. A lot of aspen, maple and red oak. Also a pretty good bit of Black Locust and White Oak.


That's a great mix, how far are you ahead?


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 18, 2014)

Z33 said:


> Looking at a hodgepodge down this way. Mostly oak and hickory with a touch or cherry and some chestnut thrown in for good measure. Could be a few sticks of last year's maple moved over from the stacks.


That's a nice mix too.... But how much do you get to enjoy burning being way down south in GA.?


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 18, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Three cord as usual. Oak for the shoulder season. Then some Oak for the middle. And then some Oak for the other shoulder season. Actually have some Beech in the stack for next year due to a neighbor whacking one next to his yard this year. I loves me some Beech firewood.
> 
> Getting old and feeble so staying three ahead ain't happening these days.


Feeble? BROTHER BART? No way! No How! Not the way you post.....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 18, 2014)

Mag Craft said:


> Not a lot of hard woods around here so I take everything. Lodge pole pine, blue spruce, cotton wood, Russian olive, quaking aspen, Siberian elm.   Also a big stack of dried wood from the center of some large cable reels.
> All in all about 8 cords right now.


Nice going, keep it up.....I wish I had 8 cords........


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2014)

Hell I was done with cutting and splitting three years ago. Was just gonna start buying wood. Then my neighbor had a bunch of big oaks taken down around his house and so...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 18, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Hell I was done with cutting and splitting three years ago. Was just gonna start buying wood. Then my neighbor had a bunch of big oaks taken down around his house and so...


Hell, I'm one of those guys in jersey that gets 16 " or so rounds in big batches every now and then, that makes me lucky too.....


----------



## Mag Craft (Aug 18, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Nice going, keep it up.....I wish I had 8 cords........



Well I am retired and it keeps me out of trouble.   My wife is always surprised from all the different sources that I have been able to scrounge free wood.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 18, 2014)

Mag Craft said:


> Well I am retired and it keeps me out of trouble.   My wife is always surprised from all the different sources that I have been able to scrounge free wood.


I keep my eyes open and once and awhile I hit a jackpot....


----------



## Rossco (Aug 19, 2014)

Allot of Larch, some fir and good old 'Beetle kill' pine. 

Couldn't really comment on actual Cord amounts. I have four 10 x 6 x 16" rows of splits that I hope will make the season.


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 19, 2014)

It's being delivered later today.  Mixed hardwood, 1 year seasoned.  I have 6 cord of red oak which was split up last Fall and this Spring, but decided to buy 3 cord for his season and let the oak sit until 2015/2016.  I also have a couple cord of mixed wood (maple, cherry, ash and oak) that I will burn if I fly through the 3 cord delivery.  Should be plenty of stacking over the next few days.


----------



## ckitch (Aug 19, 2014)

Almost all ash except for the box alder, pine, and willow from spring clean up in the yard. The stacks out back for future years (hopefully) have beach, maple, ash and Red pine, and a couple peices of mystery wood ( heavy and it laughs at the x27) no bark.


----------



## Knots (Aug 19, 2014)

For the first time I'm not gonna have any oak ready.  So, it'll be soft maple, birch, cherry, and beech.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Aug 19, 2014)

Last year was our first year in a new house and with a new stove.  We closed on the house mid August and the first thing I did was order wood - 2 cord dry and 1 cord green.  The dry stuff was mostly maple with some beech and birch and the green was red oak and maple.  The next thing I did was order and install my stove.  Overall it went well even with mixing some green in with the dry.  We burned 3 cord but would have burned around 4 if I had it available.  

This year will be much better.  I have around 1.5 cord of pine that's been CSS since last September, 1.5 cord of red oak that's been CSS since last October (it's not perfect yet but it will be decent), 1.5 cord of soft maple and popple CSS since March.  I also have 4 cord of mixed black birch, beech and maple that's been CSS since May.  There's another 2 cord of red oak drying for next winter with another cord left that needs to be CSS.  I bought the 4 cord of mixed black birch, beech and maple but everything else has been cut and split by hand by me since last summer.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Aug 19, 2014)

I am now 3 years ahead with the help and knowledge I gained from finding this site. For this year we have 5 cords of red oak and 2 cords of white pine.

Have the same mix for next season and the season after. I like the pine for early and late season fires and it's great for starting a fire.

After last winters cold and snow we had I am hoping for a milder winter. If so that would mean burning only 3-4 cords and put us even more ahead.


----------



## Hickorynut (Aug 19, 2014)

Not overly excited about the wood I will be burning this year.  Mostly red oak that has been seasoned and out in the open top covered for about 7 or so years.  Much lose bark and some rot to deal with that I will get off because I don't want the mess in the house.  On the other hand, will be glad to finally get all the old stuff burned.  Next year, and the next year and the next year will be 80% good looking locust, with some oak, mulberry and cherry........


----------



## Hickorynut (Aug 19, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Hell I was done with cutting and splitting three years ago. Was just gonna start buying wood. Then my neighbor had a bunch of big oaks taken down around his house and so...


 
Don't give up old man, this old man (me) certainly is not planning on it.  I am getting feebler, slower and barely able to keep ahead these days.  But it is still one of the top 10 things I enjoy doing in life so I am going to keep doing it as long as the almighty will let me


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 19, 2014)

Gboutdoors said:


> I am now 3 years ahead with the help and knowledge I gained from finding this site. For this year we have 5 cords of red oak and 2 cords of white pine.
> 
> Have the same mix for next season and the season after. I like the pine for early and late season fires and it's great for starting a fire.
> 
> After last winters cold and snow we had I am hoping for a milder winter. If so that would mean burning only 3-4 cords and put us even more ahead.


Idk, I heard it was 50 degrees this morning up by you and it's the middle of august....


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 19, 2014)

I burn what I burn . . . and that wood is seasoned . . . put in the woodshed two years ago now so I have no idea of what it is . . . mostly hardwood . . . of some sort.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Aug 19, 2014)

I've got a little over 3 cord of red maple, black cherry and poplar to burn this winter so far.  4 cords of pin, red, water and post oak getting happy. It should be ready by next winter. I'm working on 2016-17 now


----------



## Z33 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> That's a nice mix too.... But how much do you get to enjoy burning being way down south in GA.?



Not as much as you fellas up north thats for sure! I go through about a cord a year on average last winter was a solid cord and a half to heat 2200sqft sieve of a house. 

We have a heat pump but burn for all of our heat except for the rare occasion when we leave town for a few days. Wood is the only way i can keep the wife comfortable in the winter with out the 250 dollar power bills.

 I'm looking forward to the 60 dollar power bills again starting about November.


----------



## Longstreet (Aug 19, 2014)

Pine, Silver Maple, and Cherry for me this year.  Probably the same for next year as well.  Maybe some Mockernut Hickory if it's ready.  After that, the Red and White Oak I cut this spring should be ready.  Not the best stuff this year or next, but it's the only wood that would season fast enough for me to have ready.  I haven't burned in ten years (college followed by a few years in apartments) so I didn't have time on my side.


----------



## Z33 (Aug 19, 2014)

Longstreet said:


> Pine, Silver Maple, and Cherry for me this year.  Probably the same for next year as well.  Maybe some Mockernut Hickory if it's ready.  After that, the Red and White Oak I cut this spring should be ready.  Not the best stuff this year or next, but it's the only wood that would season fast enough for me to have ready.  I haven't burned in ten years (college followed by a few years in apartments) so I didn't have time on my side.




Looks like I have some more back up from the atlanta area on the board! 

That's quite the mix mind if I ask where you sourced that ? Id double check that oak... id be shocked if it were ready to burn this year if it was only c/s/s this spring. I Have to imagine it's still in the high 30's on m/c. 

What area of town are you in ?


----------



## Silenced38 (Aug 19, 2014)

3 cords mostly hickory,oak and pine. This will be my first time burning pine. I heard all my life "dont burn pine!"  But yall have convinced me.  My brother had a big pine in his yard die. I got about a cord out of it.


----------



## Longstreet (Aug 19, 2014)

Z33 said:


> Looks like I have some more back up from the atlanta area on the board!
> 
> That's quite the mix mind if I ask where you sourced that ? Id double check that oak... id be shocked if it were ready to burn this year if it was only c/s/s this spring. I Have to imagine it's still in the high 30's on m/c.
> 
> What area of town are you in ?



Sorry, I should have made my post more clear.  14/15 Pine/Maple/Cherry. 15/16 Pine/Maple/Cherry/Hickory 16/17 Red and White Oak (and some other mixed woods)

We are in what I've heard called SmryVinnings.  First exit West of the 75/285 intersection.

The pine is easy to find.  Enough people removing trees and not wanting to pay for the company to remove the wood.  No one wants it for firewood because of "chimney fires".   I bet I could burn my entire life just collecting pine from friends/co-workers/neighbors removing pine trees. The maple is from craigslist.  The hardwoods are from the neighborhood they are developing off Spring Hill Parkway.  They let me take anything that was going into the chipper as long as I was respectful of their operation.  I have a little of anything that will grow in Georgia including Magnolia (Has anything burned it, ever?)  Vast majority is Cherry, Hickory, and the Oaks.  Not sure where my next woods will come from as the clearing is complete but I have a year or two to find it.

Us Southerns have to represent more.  We should start recruiting for more Atlanta members.  I feel like the wood is out there for the taking, we just need to notify each other.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Aug 19, 2014)

Z33 said:


> Not as much as you fellas up north thats for sure! I go through about a cord a year on average last winter was a solid cord and a half to heat 2200sqft sieve of a house.
> 
> We have a heat pump but burn for all of our heat except for the rare occasion when we leave town for a few days. Wood is the only way i can keep the wife comfortable in the winter with out the 250 dollar power bills.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 60 dollar power bills again starting about November.



Mine was 400+. That's what brought me here and I ended that mess


----------



## Applesister (Aug 19, 2014)

Ive got my usual mix of 5 cords waiting. The problem for next year is all oak. And for all my years past Oak has been rather scarce for me. If I want next year to be a mixed assortment I need to put up some lighter fare by October 12th. Give some Gray Birch, Aspen and Red maple a spot in the racks.  Right now I have Aspen, Black birch, Black cherry, Red maple, Shagbark H, Sugar maple and Beech. About a 1/2-1 cord each.


----------



## Osagebndr (Aug 19, 2014)

I've got 3 cords of cherry and 3 cords of mixed hardwood with little sassy mixed in for good measure. Next year will be ash oak maple and hickory 6 full cords of it . My electric before I started burning in feb this year was 875! Yeah I said that, yikes, never again


----------



## Rebelduckman (Aug 19, 2014)

Osagebndr said:


> I've got 3 cords of cherry and 3 cords of mixed hardwood with little sassy mixed in for good measure. Next year will be ash oak maple and hickory 6 full cords of it . My electric before I started burning in feb this year was 875! Yeah I said that, yikes, never again


 wow and i thought mine was bad


----------



## Silenced38 (Aug 19, 2014)

Osagebndr said:


> I've got 3 cords of cherry and 3 cords of mixed hardwood with little sassy mixed in for good measure. Next year will be ash oak maple and hickory 6 full cords of it . My electric before I started burning in feb this year was 875! Yeah I said that, yikes, never again


I turned my propane heater off when it $4 a gallon. I cant even imagine $875


----------



## Shawn Curry (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm really just getting started - moved into my house last November.  I burned a bunch of wet wood last year - all standing dead or fallen, but I was burning it as fast as I could split it.  Yes, I was one of "those guys" , until I came here! 

For this year, I have a little better than 1-1/2 cords silver maple, 1 cord aspen, and 1 cord red maple, which has been split since spring, and top covered since earlier this month before the really rainy weather hit.

I also have 2 cords of ash c/s/s, and probably a little over a cord of ash and black locust still in log form awaiting processing; which I plan to burn in 2-3 years.  Next year, a second helping of maple and aspen is probably on the menu; but after that, things start looking up.  I have a couple years worth of standing dead and fallen black locust and ash still out in the woods to grab.


----------



## bassJAM (Aug 19, 2014)

For this winter I’ve got 3 cords ready, about 1/3 of that is hickory and the rest is ash.

I'll be sad to see the last of my hickory go, after that I've just got ash, silver maple and some pine for the next 2 years.


----------



## BobUrban (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm in Michigan so it will again be a little ash with a bunch of ash with some more ash mixed in. I have roughly 20-25 cord and more to split that my neighbor brought down yesterday.  Tough to beat a cord or so of dead ash drug into the yard in limbless tree form by the neighbor you helped get through last winter  

I also have 3 or so cord of red and white oak stacked alone and some cherry, maple and elm mixed in but probably 90% of 17%MC or better ash with so much more to CSS


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 19, 2014)

Red and White Oak, Pignut Hickory, Black Locust are the bulk of my stacks (and for my MIL's stove) for the next couple of years. A few more cords of Silver Maple, White Ash and Cherry. I need to stack mass quantities of Red Oak this fall...


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Aug 19, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> That's a great mix, how far are you ahead?



Unfortunately not as far ahead as I'd like to be. I have a little shy of 1.5 cords for 15/16. I have 32 rounds in my driveway, mostly maple (some rounds of mystery wood, I may need to post here for an ID), that I am working on with an 8lb maul. I do a few a day. I got them last weekend when they cleared a lot down the street and there were rounds everywhere. I live in the country (you may have guessed) and there was a half dozen guys scrounging with me. Otherwise I woulda had me a dozen cords.


----------



## Mag Craft (Aug 19, 2014)

Z33 said:


> Not as much as you fellas up north thats for sure! I go through about a cord a year on average last winter was a solid cord and a half to heat 2200sqft sieve of a house.
> 
> We have a heat pump but burn for all of our heat except for the rare occasion when we leave town for a few days. Wood is the only way i can keep the wife comfortable in the winter with out the 250 dollar power bills.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 60 dollar power bills again starting about November.




I am with you on that one except here it is propane.


----------



## bwise.157 (Aug 19, 2014)

Chestnut oak,  maple and elm here for the cold months.   I also have some cottonwood and aspen for fall and spring.  About 8 cords ready,  with another 6 in the wings. Still trying to get ahead after last year.   I burnt 2 cords more than expected.  Lots more work to do,  but I have 3 huge chestnut Oaks waiting to split.   They were standing dead for a few years,  so hopefully once split they will be ready for next winter.  They have been bucked for about 6 months.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 19, 2014)

This is the area just outside my garage door, it holds just over a cord, I will be draping tarps over this area in the near future to keep it all dry as possible.....
Anyone else have any pics of where and what you got set up to burn this year?


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 19, 2014)

*2014-2015* Will be the Year of the Locust !

I got me 3 cord ready to go. 1/2 Honey ( 3 yr seasoned ) the other Black Locust. Also have little maple to start off the season with.  If I get hit with a cold cold winter there's a few more cord of honey locust, oak and Shag hickory with 2 + years I could dip into.  And yes 98.7 percent of it is without bark.

Pictures pending


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 19, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> *2014-2015* Will be the Year of the Locust !
> 
> I got me 3 cord ready to go. 1/2 Honey ( 3 yr seasoned ) the other Black Locust. Also have little maple to start off the season with.  If I get hit with a cold cold winter there's a few more cord of honey locust, oak and Shag hickory with 2 + years I could dip into.  And yes 98.7 percent of it is without bark.
> 
> Pictures pending


Nice, really nice......


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 19, 2014)

Ram 1500 that's some clean dry lookin wood you got there. Nice.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Aug 19, 2014)

Rossco said:


> Allot of Larch, some fir and good old 'Beetle kill' pine.
> 
> Couldn't really comment on actual Cord amounts. I have four 10 x 6 x 16" rows of splits that I hope will make the season.



I believe that's a little more than 2.5 cords.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks, I stack only single rows in sun and wind and try to split small since I was new to this all 2 years ago....all of this is under 20./. Moisture content, I love my meter, anyways that is a batch of beech that I need to get up off the ground in the next day or 2......let's see some pics all.......


----------



## Rossco (Aug 19, 2014)

Pennsyltucky Chris said:


> I believe that's a little more than 2.5 cords.



Thanks for that 

That's just the split stuff. Going on what CSS Amounts too, I may have another  2 cord of rounds piled on the other side of the pine wall. Them 4 rows don't include the pine wall that separates the rounds / splits. Also have half a truck of paper dry pine rounds that I need to spilt. Ah think I will have a beer. 

Thanks again


----------



## Osagebndr (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine is in my avatar or part of it anyway. I got a full cord of cherry and a full cord if rock maple stacked behind the barn to kick things off


----------



## Higgs (Aug 19, 2014)

1 cord of willow and aspen. 4 cords of ash and red maple ready to go.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 19, 2014)

Osagebndr said:


> Mine is in my avatar or part of it anyway. I got a full cord of cherry and a full cord if rock maple stacked behind the barn to kick things off


Nice avatar.....


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 19, 2014)

I have some white,red oak a fair amount of beech a bit of cherry quite a bit of sugar maple and a boat load of ash. OWB is a wood lady of the evening sooooo........  I still have more ash on the ground and to tip over to fill the stacks.


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 19, 2014)

2 cord oak from Feb '12 under the deck, right outside the walk out rec / boiler room.
2.5 cord oak from June '13.

7.5 cord oak from Jan '14.
3/4 cord oak from June '14.
3/4 cord poplar from June '14.

Four 75 foot oaks in the yard that need to be made into splits.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Aug 20, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Idk, I heard it was 50 degrees this morning up by you and it's the middle of august....



Yes 50 yesterday 51 right now. Made me feel like cutting a few trees down so walked out the back door and took down three dead standing red oaks.



Cut to 20" rounds it's about 1 1/2 cords stacked on my spare over flow pallet. Took about two hours of fun filled work.  This will be picked up tonight by a friend so he can split and stack for his house.


----------



## fireview2788 (Aug 20, 2014)

This year is mostly hickory with some ash, birch, beech, walnut, hedge, hackberry, and cherry.  Oh yeah, after waiting three years I've got some oak too!


fv


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 20, 2014)

Gboutdoors said:


> Yes 50 yesterday 51 right now. Made me feel like cutting a few trees down so walked out the back door and took down three dead standing red oaks.
> View attachment 136887
> 
> Cut to 20" rounds it's about 1 1/2 cords stacked on my spare over flow pallet. Took about two hours of fun filled work.  This will be picked up tonight by a friend so he can split and stack for his house.


Dam.....that's a good mornings work....


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2014)

Doug fir, madrona and locust. We use the heat pump for temps above 45F. It's a small blip in the electric bill. Maybe $10-15 in October? This is hard to quantify because we are using more lighting, starting to dry clothes indoors and the water going into the hot water heater is cooler too.

Next years supply is cherry, madrona and locust so far. I'll probably end up buying the doug fir like I did this year.


----------



## bwise.157 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bring on Old Man Winter!   I am ready!   4 Holz-Hausen's for 14-15 (probably still only use 3), and enough split to refill three of them for 15-16.  Mixture of mostly hardwoods (chestnut oak,  maple, elm),  with some soft as well (aspen and cottonwood... Which I hate but it burns).


----------



## Tom Wallace (Aug 20, 2014)

I've 4.5 cords, roughly 50/50 Douglas Fir/Plum. I used around 3 cords last winter, so I'm hoping to have extra this winter. I split all of this wood last March. Douglas fir should definitely be dry enough. Not sure on the plum, but I intentionally split it quite small to speed up drying time. Douglas fir was left large to hopefully increase burn time.

I'm installing an Englander 13-NCI in the basement soon. Last year I only had the upstairs PE Super going, which is fantastic, but the cold basement below made the floor cold. I'm hoping this year we'll have warm floors.


----------



## Osagebndr (Aug 20, 2014)

We will ( my neighbor and I , he doesn't burn so I get to take it) will be dropping some ash , red oak, Hard and soft maple, popple and poplar over the next 6 wks on my neighbors place. I'm guessing at 20 or so cord altogether when it's css


----------



## toddnic (Aug 20, 2014)

Red oak, maple and cherry....about 5 cords.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 20, 2014)

For the following year I am saving some black locust, then I have a batch of honey locust, a mother load of red oak and some sassafrass....I'm pretty stoked about the wood selection.....


----------



## Longstreet (Aug 20, 2014)

fireview2788 said:


> This year is mostly hickory with some ash, birch, beech, walnut, hedge, hackberry, and cherry.  Oh yeah, after waiting three years I've got some oak too!
> 
> 
> fv


From now on we will ask you what you are not burning.  Will be a shorter list that way.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, 8 different species, now that's a mix....


----------



## Hoozie (Aug 21, 2014)

In a few more days, I should be up to three years worth.   Just found a guy 15 minutes from here with split Juniper/Pine for $75/cord, and split Elm for $50/cord.  *sigh* ok, I'll come buy some   Three or four cords from him, and I'll be at around 15 CSS.  About 6 cords of that is Poplar though   Rest is pine/juniper, and a little bit of some assorted hardwood.  4 cords of pine has been stacked in single rows since April, so I hope it'll be ready in another month.  Otherwise the next two years are looking great.


----------



## area_man (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe a face cord for this winter.  No idea what kind of wood it is.  My meager scroungings from the last year don't mount up to a full cord, and it's mostly all this bizarre looking twisted limb stuff that doesn't stack well.  I'll take a pic tomorrow to put up, it's kind of funny how irregular it all is.  I'm not in trouble for keeping my house warm, I'll just use electric heat mostly this year.  Next year will be better, and the year after I hope to go all-wood.

The other thing is so much of the wood that I piled up is still very wet.  I don't think the woodshed is in a good location.  It doesn't get any afternoon sun.  There's another spot I could use, it gets a lot more sun.  It would change my garden though.  Guess I'll have to choose blackberries or wood heat.


----------



## blacktail (Aug 21, 2014)

The biggest components of my supply this season are doug fir and alder. The rest is a mix of big leaf maple, hemlock, and birch.


----------



## JTRock (Aug 21, 2014)

1st year with a stove so no reserve. Have 3 cord of seasoned mix hardwood being delivered 8/31 and probably pick up 2 ton of Envi Bricks. Just in case


----------



## NYLife (Aug 21, 2014)

This is my little shed 20x10 I have some locust maple and oak . Just waiting on a few rebars and I'll be done


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 21, 2014)

area_man said:


> Maybe a face cord for this winter.  No idea what kind of wood it is.  My meager scroungings from the last year don't mount up to a full cord, and it's mostly all this bizarre looking twisted limb stuff that doesn't stack well.  I'll take a pic tomorrow to put up, it's kind of funny how irregular it all is.  I'm not in trouble for keeping my house warm, I'll just use electric heat mostly this year.  Next year will be better, and the year after I hope to go all-wood.
> 
> The other thing is so much of the wood that I piled up is still very wet.  I don't think the woodshed is in a good location.  It doesn't get any afternoon sun.  There's another spot I could use, it gets a lot more sun.  It would change my garden though.  Guess I'll have to choose blackberries or wood
> If I was in your situation, I would buy some wood to bump you ups a little. It's worth getting some what ahead as opposed to always being behind...but let's see what it looks like, we will be waiting for that pic.....


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Aug 21, 2014)

4.5 cords - Red/Chestnut Oak, Black Locust, Osage Orange and Mulberry. Oak will be 3 years the rest 2 years. All high BTU woods and after this winter I have nothing but red and white oak in my stacks for '15-'16 and '16-'17.


----------



## midfielder (Aug 21, 2014)

4 cords - 1.5 of which is 4 years old, the rest cut last November and now at 20% at the center of a fresh split. All stacked in the barn. Mixed sugar maple, yellow birch, ash, and white oak, and a little hop hornbeam. Hoping that will do most of our heat in the new Woodstock Keystone.


----------



## fireview2788 (Aug 21, 2014)

Longstreet said:


> From now on we will ask you what you are not burning.  Will be a shorter list that way.



I've been the king of miscellaneous scrounges.  Except for what I'm splitting this year, there have been no big scores just a tree here or there.

fv


----------



## area_man (Aug 22, 2014)

Ram, 

The last time I did the math, it only made sense for me to burn wood for heat if I got it for free.  Otherwise, I would be paying for the privilege.  I was weak on scrounging the last two years.  There's still enough time this year for me to scrounge a couple cords that might be good next year, or maybe the year after.  I have a source, but haven't hit him up for the wood.

Here's the pics.  I'm in the process of re-stacking it... it was actually worse than this earlier.  Looking forward to piling up the wood and getting it dry.


----------



## DuckDog (Aug 22, 2014)

I've got about 3 cord ready for this season. Mostly sugar maple with some beech, ironwood and a splash of ash or elm.  CSS since last spring.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 22, 2014)

Dry pine touch of aspen, bit o cedar


----------



## Sconnie Burner (Aug 24, 2014)

I have mostly elm to burn this year (thanks to the EAB and not being able to transport wood very far) with a mix of 3-5 inch oak limbs. All dead standing that I css this spring as its my first year burning. I don't think the trunk wood will be dry enough. I do also have 2/3 cord of cottonwood and boxelder for shoulder wood. Not ideal but they'll do for this year!


----------



## Seanm (Aug 24, 2014)

I have Larch, lodgepole pine, fir, western red cedar (for kindling), birch, sub alpine fir, and choke cherry in order of quantity. I have a small amount of apple but thats on the two year drying plan.


----------



## CageMaster (Aug 24, 2014)

poplar, maple and a mix of oak/ash for when it gets really cold   burned 8.5 cords last winter, hopefully not as harsh a winter here this year


----------



## Frank625 (Aug 25, 2014)

3 cord, I have some red oak, white oak, hickory, poplar, maple, cherry, Bradford pear and even a little pine. This is the last year for the monster maul splitting all my wood. I came across a nice splitter for cheap on CL with a Honda motor. It's a beast. Looking forward to really stocking up.


----------



## Lyndenbrook Farm (Aug 25, 2014)

I am a newbie to all this. 

We moved to a new place where circumstances left it mostly untended for a few years, and the previous owner had given up on using the fireplace for ages.  We have a second-hand Hearthstone Heritage put in and new liners, etc in the chimney

I am starting my wood-stove adventure with a metric buttload of Ash that has been standing dead for anywhere from three to one years, thanks to the emerald ash borers

We have had a few felled and I am getting it cut etc. 

I have NO IDEA how much I will need 

And much of it is unseasoned (although much of it seems to have done well standing in the sun in some spots).


----------



## MI wood guy (Aug 25, 2014)

Most to least hard maple,hickory,ash,cherry,mulberry,box elder,poplar,and few pieces of elm


----------



## bigbarf48 (Aug 25, 2014)

Red oak, white oak, beech, cottonwood, silver maple, elm, magnolia, sweetgum and a bit of yellowwood


----------



## Elderthewelder (Aug 25, 2014)

about 3 cord of Doug Fir and a cord of Big leaf maple and a bit of red alder all 2+ years seasoned and in shed for 2014/15 season ( wont use all)

A little over half cord of Elm and half cord Doug fir 2+ years seasoned but still out in open on skids for 2015/16

2 cord Doug fir / half cord  big leaf maple just split and stacked for 2016/17


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey all just a little update, more to come soon with the finished picture, but I haven't seen too many pics of what your going to burn this year, so post up.....
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 The beech is up, and this is some black locust to fill the gap, tomorrow I'm off and looking to finish.....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 28, 2014)

Black locust is up and almost full for the upcoming season. It measured out to be around 1 1/3 cord..... Last year I had the same amount ready and then I ended up dipping into more because of the long cold winter.....


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Aug 29, 2014)

Depends on what stacks I use this year. I was going to do the hickory, white oak, beech stack. I don't think the pallets they are on are going to make it another year, and it is that stacks turn. But I have another stack of all Hickory that is turning to dust in front of my eyes, that I would like to burn before those beetles become bigger than me. Then again I am having a trailer custom built for me this winter and would like to protect it from the elements. To do this I need to use the red oak that the shelter logic is housing. Being ahead can be a pain in the behind sometimes.


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 29, 2014)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Hickory that is turning to dust



That what happen to mine too.  So much for targeting Hickory .  If it's black I am on it.  Black Locust & Black Birch for me.


----------



## BillLion (Aug 29, 2014)

Red maple, sugar maple, Norway maple, elm, white oak, pin oak, white birch


----------



## osagebow (Aug 29, 2014)

Starting with about 1/2 cord pine and sass, then have a bit over 2 cords oak/locust mix. 1 cord soft maple for spring.

1 cord into year 4, and buddy just cut some BL down


----------



## BruceNorEast (Aug 30, 2014)

New to wood heating (adding a stove to our fireplace hearth), just getting started: Six cords of mixed hardwoods, supposedly seasoned but moisture meter is all over the place - hoping half will be ready come burning season (shown below). Also have about 1/6 cord of very dry maple, and planning to add some bio-blocks. Will drop and buck a couple of trees for the future soon.


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 30, 2014)

BruceNorEast said:


> New to wood heating



Well you sure have the right idea with those nice stacks.  Way to Go ! Bruce


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 30, 2014)

Just getting started? You mean that whole field will be filled up by next year.......


----------



## BruceNorEast (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Lakeside, we're trying.

Ram, sure would like to add some standing firewood to the near side of the field. As I mentioned in another thread, the winter winds coming across it are nuts; I've watched the windows bowing in and a tarp-and-pipe building outside come apart in them. If I don't restack these, then I'll at least have to remove the top foot or so.


----------



## blacktail (Aug 30, 2014)

I moved the remainder of this year's wood to the shed yesterday and today. I forgot how much maple I have! All combined I have 3 cords in the shed and one in the rack out front.
Over a cord of Douglas Fir, about a cord of big leaf maple, about a cord of alder, and the rest is hemlock and birch.
And I have another cord of maple out back that I got from a tree service in February. That'll be left for another year.


----------



## Seanm (Aug 31, 2014)

BruceNorEast said:


> New to wood heating (adding a stove to our fireplace hearth), just getting started: Six cords of mixed hardwoods, supposedly seasoned but moisture meter is all over the place - hoping half will be ready come burning season (shown below). Also have about 1/6 cord of very dry maple, and planning to add some bio-blocks. Will drop and buck a couple of trees for the future soon.


Thats a thing of beauty bruce!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 2, 2014)

This is my complete 1.3 cord of wood that is well under 20% MC, tomorrow I will take pics and show you how I will protect it from rain and harsh winters, kind of like what we had last year. I have dryer wood and a better plan now that I have 1 1/2 years of burning under my belt. Last year was hit or miss due to just ok wood, so I am looking forward to the upcoming season......


----------



## BruceNorEast (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice dry wood, conveniently located for getting it into the house! I'd imagine you hang a tarp from the deck come winter? How much longer will you leave it exposed? I've been thinking about running plastic just along the tops of my stacks and let the sun and wind get at the sides for a couple more months.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, yes and yes, thanks, it feels really good to have a nice selection of hard dry wood this year, last years selection was no where near what I have this year. I'm hoping to see a difference in heat outputs. This is a picture of how I'm going to keep the wood for the rest of September......


----------



## Cynnergy (Sep 3, 2014)

Mostly doug fir here, about a cord in the shed - last time I checked (about six weeks ago) it was at 24%, so fingers crossed it will be ready in time.  Also another half cord of mixed hemlock and what I think is probably birch from a garden tree that fell down last year.  And another cord of red alder and bitter cherry that was cut down early this summer - hopefully I can save that for next year - it was at 38% last time I checked.

Lots more alder falling still to do - I need to work out a way to keep everything sorted.  I'm skeptical of just top-covering here (it rains sideways often in the winter), so maybe I can rearrange the shed into more sections.  Or get hubby to build the new deck so that I can keep things dry under there .


----------



## GibsonJ45 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jealous of all that purty wood! I've got about 2 cords of honey locust, black locust, red and white oak, a bit of poplar and some black walnut. I'm looking forward to seeing how all that honey locust burns.. I've always been an oak man until I scrounged and got a truck load of of this honey gold!


----------



## Rossco (Sep 3, 2014)

Just MM'ered my stash. 

All the pine & 1 cord of larch @ 13-18% fresh split. Already in the basement. 

The stock pile is maturing from 18-24% on randoms splits


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 3, 2014)

Cynnergy said:


> Mostly doug fir here, about a cord in the shed - last time I checked (about six weeks ago) it was at 24%, so fingers crossed it will be ready in time.  Also another half cord of mixed hemlock and what I think is probably birch from a garden tree that fell down last year.  And another cord of red alder and bitter cherry that was cut down early this summer - hopefully I can save that for next year - it was at 38% last time I checked.
> 
> Lots more alder falling still to do - I need to work out a way to keep everything sorted.  I'm skeptical of just top-covering here (it rains sideways often in the winter), so maybe I can rearrange the shed into more sections.  Or get hubby to build the new deck so that I can keep things dry under there .


If I were you, I would retest that 24% wood and see how it's going and if need be split it smaller so that it dries out quicker if your planning on using it this year. I did that to some splits and it worked out well for me, especially if your still getting warm sun.....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 3, 2014)

Rossco said:


> Just MM'ered my stash.
> 
> All the pine & 1 cord of larch @ 13-18% fresh split. Already in the basement.
> 
> The stock pile is maturing from 18-24% on randoms splits


Isn't it nice to have a stockpile that is maturing? It takes some work but the 3 year plan really works starting after the second year.......


----------



## area_man (Sep 4, 2014)

Any guesses on species?

I just split some scrounged wood today, and I now know why he was so happy to give it away.  There's a little mold in it and on the ends, and every piece of it had this real twisty grain in it.  It seemed like every chunk took way too long to split.  After the first two or three, I just gave them one whack with a Fiskars x25 and then got a Home Depot wedge in there and whacked it with a 4lb Home Depot hammer until it gave way.  After a few more that way I found that approaching the branch/knot was best done from the straight end (if there is one).  At first I thought I could just pound through them with the wedge, but that just didn't work.  Then I got out a five foot wrecking bar to break through any final resistance.  A picture of this pile is going to tell a thousand words.

It seems like just yesterday I had a Cold Steel tomahawk and was splitting 1x3's from the construction junk pile.

Thank all you gents who have helped me to see the light and feel the heat.  I am sore and tired, and it feels SO GOOD to take a peach nectar bar out of the freezer after working hard for a couple hours.  The cold tangy sweetness took every other thought out of my head for a good minute.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 4, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Isn't it nice to have a stockpile that is maturing? It takes some work but the 3 year plan really works starting after the second year.......



It is nice to have a stockpile. 

Unfortunately we don't have any hardwood to burn.  

Fortunately our softer wood seasons in Half the time. 

Yeah Iam on a 3 year plan. IDE be on more if I had enough covered storage.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 4, 2014)

area_man said:


> View attachment 137758
> View attachment 137759
> View attachment 137760
> 
> ...


 That wood is hard to id with no bark on it, Nford know his stuff, if I had to take a guess I would say its maple from the color inside. Hard work pays off....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 10, 2014)

Is that it......that's all the wood burners we got on here.......
Now that wood is up for the season, it's nice to know I got
Maple, red oak, black locust,a little beech and cherry....
Keep working on the 3 year plan +  y'all....


----------



## Shawn Curry (Sep 10, 2014)

area_man said:


> View attachment 137758
> View attachment 137759
> View attachment 137760
> 
> ...



I'd guess some type of conifer based on the way the branches seem to be arranged.  The stuff in log form looks like box elder perhaps?


----------



## freebe (Sep 10, 2014)

I've got around 3.5 cords of white oak, ash, cherry, and maple...more to come!


----------



## area_man (Sep 11, 2014)

Shawn Curry said:


> I'd guess some type of conifer based on the way the branches seem to be arranged.  The stuff in log form looks like box elder perhaps?



There's some pine in there and some oak limbs, and some I just have no idea.  There's some chestnut, but not much.


----------



## bob95065 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mostly oak here that I cut 2 years ago.

I have a mix of oak, bay laurel and eucalyptus ready for 2015 - 2016.  Now to build a woodshed...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 11, 2014)

bob95065 said:


> Mostly oak here that I cut 2 years ago.
> 
> I have a mix of oak, bay laurel and eucalyptus ready for 2015 - 2016.  Now to build a woodshed...


Cool, do you dry those bay laurel leaves and use them? Chefs have used them for centuries....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 11, 2014)

area_man said:


> There's some pine in there and some oak limbs, and some I just have no idea.  There's some chestnut, but not much.


How much do you burn every year?


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 11, 2014)

freebe said:


> I've got around 3.5 cords of white oak, ash, cherry, and maple...more to come!


Keep it going.....


----------



## bob95065 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Cool, do you dry those bay laurel leaves and use them? Chefs have used them for centuries....



We bought this place a year ago.  Prior to that I never saw a bay tree.  Now we have them all over our property.

My wife has used them in soup and I brought some to a coworker that did the same. 

The firewood smells like the Bay Leaf spice jar.  My wife read somewhere that ticks don't like bay so we are glad they are here.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 14, 2014)

Not only what you have for the upcoming year but......
What is your moisture content ..... MC.... For the upcoming year.......


----------



## BruceNorEast (Sep 14, 2014)

My moisture content? Hmmm, since we're all "ugly bags of mostly water" I'd say pretty darn high. Oh, the wood!
... I checked before stacking it a couple of weeks ago; some was in the teens, some in the thirties, and some was so saturated my meter read over-limit. Hoping with the little time we have left, the sun and wind will make enough of it usable to get through this winter. (it was supposed to be seasoned for a year, but it was left in a big pile uncovered until delivered to me)

Update: just pulled three random medium sized splits from the stack, split them each three or more and got readings across all that range from 16% to 23%, but that's a vey small sample. I know I had a fair amount that was off the MM scale (I tried to put most of that near the bottom course when stacking, knowing it wouldn't be for this winter), and some in the mid 30s%. Damn sure that ain't ready to burn yet, but looks like I may get enough useable from the delivered six cords for this year (only shooting to cut my oil use in half my first season with the stove).


----------



## Coach B (Sep 16, 2014)

I need to MM mine.  But I know for sure that I've got some 2-3 year old red oak, some 4 year old black locust, some 2 yo Bois D'Arc, some white pine that was css this past spring, and some assorted junk. Kids wanted to light the stove a few nights ago when it got down to near 50.   Not quite ready yet, but its coming.


----------



## Wood Duck (Sep 16, 2014)

I have about a cord of very dry Red Maple, about two cords of one-year old Red Maple, and about a cord and a half od three-year old oak (White, Black Chestnut, Red). I burn a little under four cords per year so I am in OK shape, but I'd like the one-year old Maple to be two-years old. I need to get farther ahead.


----------



## PDXpyro (Sep 16, 2014)

My current sub-20% woods are:

1 cord Bradford pear
1 cd. black locust
1 cd. Doug fir
~1.5 cord "grab bag" woods: various amounts of bigleaf maple, ash, white oak, alder, red cedar, sequoia, pine, cherry, etc.

We only burn about 2.5 cd. a year, so in good shape... I actually hope to hoard most of the locust for another year or two; I'd like to have a permanent "emergency" stash of around two cords+ of BL, since it lasts almost indefinitely.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes.... The time is coming for you to start your first fire this season, I have very small splits of cherry, red oak and maple ready to go..... How about you all....


----------



## BillLion (Sep 23, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Yes.... The time is coming for you to start your first fire this season, I have very small splits of cherry, red oak and maple ready to go..... How about you all....



Can't wait! But I'm holding out. When do you typically start? Late October?


----------



## Beardog (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll be feeding my stove LAMB this year - Locust Ash Maple & Beach. Have some oak for it to snack on as well.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 24, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Can't wait! But I'm holding out. When do you typically start? Late October?


They calling for 50 with high winds and rain, if I open the windows, the kids and wife will be begging for a fire by the time I get home from work, a new yearly ritual that I now love.....(long story there. Lol)....


----------



## Wood-row Wilson (Sep 24, 2014)

roughly 4 cords, mostly black locust but some soft maple.  A few splits of Oak and Cherry...all *dry!*


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 24, 2014)

Wood-row Wilson said:


> roughly 4 cords, mostly black locust but some soft maple.  A few splits of Oak and Cherry...all *dry!*


All dry is the way to go, congratulations........


----------

